# Konica FT-1 Motor and Multiple Lens - SOLD



## saratojo (Jun 19, 2022)

Getting rid of stuff.
Quite a collection of Konica FT-1 Motor and Gear
Free for $30 postage  (WILL SHIP TO USA ONLY)
Private message me.
First come first served.

Konica FT-1 Motor Body
Konica Hexanon AR 28mm F=3.5
Konica Hexanon Teleconverter AR 2X Lens
Sigma High Speed Zoom 1:3.5~4 F=80~200mm Lens
Sigma Zoom Master 1:2.8~4 F=35~70mm Lens
Hanimex 1:2.8 F=28mm Lens


SOLD


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 19, 2022)

Nice for the price! GLWGA


----------

